#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  Which factors do I want to focus on my new business?

## COD

I have an idea to start a new business. But now I'm struggling to find the right business for my village. So if you have a great idea, please guide me to achieve my goal.

----------


## Bhavya

> I have an idea to start a new business. But now I'm struggling to find the right business for my village. So if you have a great idea, please guide me to achieve my goal.


First find out what kind of things your village people need then plan a business according to it. If you offer the products or services that people need, you can satisfy your village people and also earn decent money.

----------

